# Lubion pain



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi there

I wondered if anyone else was experiencing very painful Lubion injections?
It's fine administering it (25mg) but about 10 mins later the area is throbbing and so painful. 
I did my first one last night and spent all day with an incredibly sore and tender stomach. 
Like very bruised but no bruise has surfaced yet. 
I couldn't even manage to wear my work trousers as too painful around tummy 😂  
I've just done my second one and was extra careful doing it and it's now throbbing. 
I've got to do these daily for at least two weeks as well as Clexane at the same time. 
I'm not sure how I will cope and I have been through most IVF drugs. 
This one seems to be worst so far. 

Is this normal?!

Thanks.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yup that's totally normal Hun. 
It does get easier the longer you go on them, they're sore for the first few days xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

I've literally just this second done my clexane.. I do lubion in the morning.. and yes they do throb a lot, some less than others though thankfully.. between those and the stingy clexane I'm not sure which are worse! Perhaps try slightly above or lower your waist band so not to aggravate the site.. good luck!

Essie xx


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah ok thank you ladies. At least it's normal & I'm doing them right 😁  Thank you.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Just curious are you guys on the pessaries and lubion or just lubion? Xx


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hiya, in doing a natural cycle this time as all other attempts have failed. 
So all I have done is the Ovitrelle about a week ago and 2 days later started on Clexane and Lubrion. 
Doctor said not to do pessaries as my body wil produce it's own progesterone and with the Lubrion he thinks that's enough progesterone. So no pessaries. Xx


----------



## Alwayshopeful76 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi
glad I'm not the only one suffering with lubion. I hate it! I'm on lubion and cyclogest - think you sometimes get put on 2 types in case your body doesn't absorb one do effectively.


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi ladies, 

I've just read this thread and got a little scared. I will be starting my lubion injections tomorrow in the morning but at least I'm prepared for the pain now. I will be on this as well as the pessaries. And here was me thinking that the menopur was the worse one of all.


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

You will be fine. Honestly. Mine were fine after the first few days of doing it. And the actual
Injection / needle is really easy to insert into skin. I find the Clexane I am on takes ages to pierce through skin. So at least it won't take as long. Occasionally you do get some bruising with Lubion but always use Arnica cream after. I'm testing tommorow so could possibly be about to do my final injection now. Terrible period pains all week. 😢  Good luck!


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey HillBill,

I pray you get your bfp tomorrow. All the best and keep us posted with your results. Xx


----------

